# S10 Whizzer Reference photos 2



## Goldenrod1 (Jan 29, 2015)

I haven't cleaned this up and I have had it for 30 years.  Note the bunch of Whizzer remade license holders that were copied from the flimsy original one on this bike.  If you want one, they are free. Send me your address privately or publicly (if you are legals) and it will be my treat.  This is a Kansas Whizzer from an old lady who went to a nursing home.  When she was too young to ride it she asked her father (who was going out of the Whizzer business) to keep it for her.  Her older brothers rode their Whizzers all over and she wanted to secure future rides for herself.  She rode it until it was sold to my friend and it was purchased by me in 1993.  It is the only Whizzer out of 37 that I haven't attended to yet.  I will keep it original because it looks stately next to all the shinny stuff that are just different colors.  Another post will show my new Whizzer fender accessory bling.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jan 29, 2015)

It's me again.  Please disregard the comment about another post because the thread took all the pictures.  The first one is to show what a Whizzer Pacemaker is to newbies.  I have had naughty dreams related to that fine Phantom seat.  If my wife and the seat were kidnapped . . . .


----------



## bricycle (Jan 29, 2015)

I'll take one kind sir....


----------



## Vincer (Jan 29, 2015)

Would like to have one myself. Thank you.

Vince Rouzaud
14378 Cottage Lane
Chino Hills, CA 91709


----------



## Boris (Jan 29, 2015)

Man oh man, oh man, oh man!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squeedals (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks like Whizzer Heaven!


----------



## jd56 (Jan 30, 2015)

The S-10 is mentioned in this 1952 S-4 description. 





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## RustGold (Jan 31, 2015)

Beautiful collection! I love the contrast of shiny and rusty. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## DirtNerd (Feb 7, 2015)

Dm sent 


Sent from my garage


----------



## DirtNerd (Feb 22, 2015)

Any info on S10/4 or WZ serial number sequences and years? Or is this a known in the salvaged databases we all reference?


Sent from my garage


----------

